# METHYLDIENOLONE - anyone used it yet?



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2004)

Methyldienolone is supposed to be better (more anabolic, less androgenic) than M1T, and has less side effects, and you only need 1-3 mg's per day.


*Product Summary*
Methyldienolone is the trademarked name for the prosteroid 17a-methyl-17b-hydroxyestra-4,9(10)dien-3-one. Without a doubt, Methyldienolone is the most potent prosteroid ever developed and sold in the world to date as it is about 1.1X as anabolic as Methyl-1-Testosterone is while being only 15% as androgenic.

These characteristics allow Methyldienolone to cause the similar positive effects that Methyl-1-Testosterone users have reported with far fewer side effects. Additionally, because it is not a "1-ene" compound, the typical lethargy and mild depression found in users of Methyl-1-Testosterone and other 1-testosterone products is not present with Methyldienolone use. Due to it's fairly high Anabolic-to-Androgenic ration (A:A), the effects of Methyldienolone have been described by users as "Winstrol like" or "Winstrol Turbo" or "a hybrid between Parabolan and Winstrol". 

This last comparison is right on the money as Methyldienolone is a very close chemical cousin to the most potent steroid on the planet bar none, that being methyltrenbolone (aka methyltrienolone). In fact, Methyldienolone is a close homolog of methyltrienolone, the singular difference between the two being a double bond at Carbon #11 found on methyltrienolone. So how potent is Methyldienolone? Users are recording fantastic gains in lean muscle mass and decreases in body fat with only 1-3mg per day. 

www.kilosports.com sells it:

http://kilosports.com/productdesc.cfm?ProductName=METHYLDIENOLONE


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 19, 2004)

Sounds interesting, too bad I just stocked up on m1-t. Guess itll have to wait until my 7 bottles are gone


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2004)

at least you do not have 20 bottles of M1T like me.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

LOL! Oh damn...

So Prince, will you stock up on this too now?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2004)

no, the reason I stocked up on M1T was because Mike said he was thru selling it (UL version), so I figured at $9.99/bottle I would get a few.

Methyldienolone is $70/bottle.


----------



## BruceWayNE (Feb 19, 2004)

Well, since I'm not having any side effects from m1t, I'll save myself 60 bucks and stick with it.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 19, 2004)

I guess I need to wait through my 8.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 19, 2004)

20... wow, nice


----------



## flexster (Feb 20, 2004)

Ive been waiting for sledge to bring this stuff out for like 2 months now. On all the other sites, he keeps saying another few days, another few days. Im to the point of going to Kilo to get it.


----------



## Var (Feb 20, 2004)

I didnt think I'd ever do a methyl, but this one has peaked my interest for sure.  Been looking forward to it coming out!  Is it available already???  I didnt see anything on designer supps about it being out.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Is it available already???  I didnt see anything on pn.



I posted a link above to it on kilosports, Gaspari also sells it.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by flexster *_
> Ive been waiting for sledge to bring this stuff out for like 2 months now. On all the other sites, he keeps saying another few days, another few days. Im to the point of going to Kilo to get it.


I e-mailed him earlier and asked him about it.....waiting for response. I would wait on his. Cheaper and more mg for the money.


----------



## Var (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah, I'm gonna wait on sledge, too.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2004)

I agree, $65-$70 a bottle is too high for me, I'll stick with M1T until someone comes out with a cheaper brand.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2004)

kilosports does not have the methyl D yet, they are just accepting pre-orders.  I imagine they will both have it at the same time.  Also, Kilosports owner's wife passed away last week so I would imagine there will be a pretty good wait on it.

Bump on the M1T, I intend to stock up shortly, u can't beat 10 dollars a bottle.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2004)

I did not know that, so Gaspari is pre-orders as well?


----------



## plouffe (Feb 20, 2004)

It's sounds like that shit would last a while at 1-3mg daily...


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 20, 2004)

damm that would be a bitch trying to separate 1mg to take a serving from one gram. Probly just have to go with capsule form.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2004)

From what I understand both DesignerSupps and Kilosports are getting the raw powder from the same source.  So they should both get it at the same time.  I think DesignerSupps got the raw material in yesterday.  Pricing should appear on the site in the next day or two, and it should be cheaper then the Kilosports brand.  Both of them are going to stock 1 mg tabs.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah, they are pre orders.  I believe Gaspari will have it a little sooner in tab form since he has the machine.  Designer will make a liquid so that it can come out early and then have it in tab form later.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

Kilosports brand is not theirs, it is Gaspari.


----------



## flexster (Feb 20, 2004)

I emailed kilo yesterday asking them if theirs was perorder or in stock, but I havent heard back yet.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2004)

From the info I received, Kilo makes the product for Gaspari.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

Oh...  Well, I was getting at that it is the same


----------



## topolo (Feb 20, 2004)

this is way cool


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 20, 2004)

maybe through this in with some m-1-t??
Is this a steroid already or does it need to be converted like 1 AD?


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 21, 2004)

They say this has only 15% of the sides that M1T has so does that mean less PCT or what?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 21, 2004)

*SJ69* it's a steroid.

*IronSlingah* really what it means is you can stay on it longer.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SJ69 *_
> maybe through this in with some m-1-t??
> Is this a steroid already or does it need to be converted like 1 AD?


It's not advisable to stack two 17aa orals, but that is open to debate.


----------



## prolangtum (Feb 22, 2004)

it is an active steroid.
stronger than M 1T
better than M 1T
I have used it.

Just for fun (as i love to rub it in peoples faces, lol) 90 1mg tabs will retail anywhere from $40-$60.

I bought 1 gram for $16

bwahahahahahaha


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 22, 2004)

good stuff...where you get ahold of it? was sledge testin it out or something?


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 22, 2004)

www.kilosports.com


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IronSlingah *_
> www.kilosports.com


 nah i was talkin to pro...tryin to figure out where the heck he got it so cheap


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by prolangtum *_
> it is an active steroid.
> stronger than M 1T
> better than M 1T
> ...


Bastard.   

Pro did you see my PM to you on AM? I'll ask here. I know you had blood work done right after the m dien cycle. How did the liver values look? Meaning AST, ALT, and ALP.


----------



## prolangtum (Feb 23, 2004)

It was a one time deal, i paid to beta test it, but at a bargain price. I have to go to the doc to get my blood test results, for some reason the lab sent them to him instead of directly to me.


----------



## samat631 (Feb 23, 2004)

cool


----------



## ZECH (Mar 2, 2004)

Interesting fact I found. From Loki...............

Also, another issue is that the actual, tested lab assays for 17a-methyl-17b-hydroxyestra-4,9(10)dien-3-one seem to just be, well, incorrect-- it's far more anabolic in humans than the levator ani assays on it have indicated. I mean, it scores a:

1. 200 - 2. 300 - 3. 1000 (vs. 17a-MT Oral-- the 'standard')[1.V.P/2. S.V./3. L.A.]

which puts it roughly about 110% the potency of 17a-methyl-17b-hydroxy-5a-androst-1-en-3-one (Methyl-1-Test). But-- just between 'you and me'  -- well...



It's a LITTLE stronger than even that...


----------



## brodus (Mar 2, 2004)

And sides are definitely less?

I am thinking about buying the "buy 3 get 1 free" deal at designersupps right now!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

You have a link to buy 3 get 1 free?  When ar ethey coming out with tablets?


----------



## tomas101 (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Interesting fact I found. From Loki...............
> 
> Also, another issue is that the actual, tested lab assays for 17a-methyl-17b-hydroxyestra-4,9(10)dien-3-one seem to just be, well, incorrect-- it's far more anabolic in humans than the levator ani assays on it have indicated. I mean, it scores a:
> ...



huh?


----------



## ZECH (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by tomas101 *_
> huh?


What do you mean huh?


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 3, 2004)

I am not one for supps and anabolics to have much of an effect in the way of efficacy or sides, but here is my comparison.

M1T -- most anabolic compound I have used
M-D -- slightly less anabolic than M1T, but not markedly so.

_Edge: M1T_

M1T -- mild sides at 30-40 mg, slight headaches and such.
M-D -- no sides to speak of at all at 4-5 mg per day.

_Edge: M-D_

Overall: if you can handle the sides of M1T, given the pricetag and the extra anabolic effect, I'd stick with M1T.  If you can't handle the sides, M-D is an excellent alternative.

Either way, Sledge is your man.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I am not one for supps and anabolics to have much of an effect in the way of efficacy or sides, but here is my comparison.
> 
> M1T -- most anabolic compound I have used
> ...


Not trying to cause an arguement, but what I have seen is opposite. Better gains with M-Dien and no sides. Most people are saying M-Dien is better?


----------



## WT1254 (Mar 3, 2004)

Is there a need to use either 6-OXO, Formastast or any other aromtase inhibitor after a methyldienolone cycle?  Reason?  If yes, which is the best value?

WT


----------



## ZECH (Mar 3, 2004)

Ever wonder where all these newbie questions come from after the LR bust??


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Not trying to cause an arguement, but what I have seen is opposite. Better gains with M-Dien and no sides. Most people are saying M-Dien is better?



Argument?  You are probably correct, I am just passing along my experience of n=1.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 3, 2004)

Everyone is different. I know Pro said his strength was better with M-D.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 3, 2004)

Just ordered some M-D. I will be using it for a cycle in May, right before summer hits to lean up a bit.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 3, 2004)

Prolangtum is a big M-D fan, not so much for M1T though.  To each his own.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 4, 2004)

Since  m dien just became available, its going to be interesting to read the reports coming in about its effectiveness, as more and more people are trying it.

Remember when M1T first came out? It was being called tren in a pill. Although we know M1T IS quite effective, that claim was definitely exaggerated.


----------



## rrgg (Apr 3, 2004)

When you guys talk about a prohormone/supplement that works, could you include a side note as to what dosage you used?  (same for not working).  thanks


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 3, 2004)

So far I am going on day 20 of my 8 keep M-D cycle. I am taking it 3mg all the way through. the results I have noticed by itself is my muscles are getting harder for sure. But the weight hasn't started to come on until I stacked it with 1-TU. Now when I look in the mirror my muscles feel, and best of all LOOK fuller and thick. So in my opinion M-D is great, and even better when stacked with something else.


----------



## rrgg (May 17, 2004)

How much of the 1-tu are you taking?  

If you already saw increased hardness (decreased body fat?), then why do you think the 1-tu is making the difference?  Or, in other words, do you know why?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 17, 2004)

I was taking 150mg ED of the 1-tu. The muscles felt harder after about the first week on methyl D, Probably not due to rapid fat loss since I was eating a ton, but they just felt tighter and harder. The 1-TU is what I felt put on the size. I would say of the 18lbs I gained probably 8-9 from the methyl-d, and the rest from the 1-tu. I put on 6lbs in 4 days when I started the 1-tu. For me the methyl-d/1-tu has been by far my best PH cycle.


----------



## Vick (Apr 4, 2011)

Prince said:


> Methyldienolone is supposed to be better (more anabolic, less androgenic) than M1T, and has less side effects, and you only need 1-3 mg's per day.
> 
> 
> *Product Summary*
> ...



Bump?


----------



## Rodja (Apr 4, 2011)

MD was banned in '05....


----------



## brodus (Apr 4, 2011)

I still have some in 4mg. caps...check the buy/sell forum...


----------



## Vick (Apr 5, 2011)

Rodja said:


> MD was banned in '05....





brodus said:


> I still have some in 4mg. caps...check the buy/sell forum...



does that mean its expired lol


----------

